# Weight of K-Meta = Tab



## PolishWineP (Dec 2, 2006)

We always use Campden Tabs when making wine but are out and we are working with wines. What is the weight equivilent of dry K-Meta powder to a Campden tab? How about dry measure? Anyone?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 2, 2006)

Dissolve 5 tsp. of sodium or Potassium meta. in 1 cup of warm
water. Use 1 tsp. of this liquid solution to equal 1 crushed Campden.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 2, 2006)

Thank you! I love this place!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 2, 2006)

Your quite welcome princess!


----------



## pkcook (Dec 2, 2006)

PWP,


According to Wikipedia: Campden tablets typically weigh 0.44 g each and 10 of these are equivalent to one level teaspoon of sodium metabisulfite. I've always read 1/8th of a teaspoon was equal to 1 tablet, but according to this 1/10th is closer. Most people don't have a measuring spoon of 1/10th, so 1/8th is the closest.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 2, 2006)

More good info. Thank you, too!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 2, 2006)

They do make this little measuring spoon for measuring k-meta to make up a tablet amount......


----------



## kutya (Dec 2, 2006)

northern, where do you get one of those? is that hole the same size as a campden tablet??? I do think I could make one of those.... Anyone own one?????


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't have one...try to keep tablets on hand.
I saw it in a catalog, it says to level off the top and you'll have equivalent to one campden tablet...imagine the hole is a bit bigger as the powder would be looser than a compacted tablet....
Fine Vine Wines Toy Store might have them too...or be able to get one.


----------



## OGrav (Dec 3, 2006)

ww, Are you sure that is 5 tsp K sulfite to the cup? I have one book that was written by Penn state that uses 5 tsp to the quart saying that 1 tsp of solution equals 65 ppm in a gallon. I'm just trying to nail this down before I go down this road.
LT


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm just quoting what it says on the can of Vintners Harvest Fruit Base.


----------



## masta (Dec 3, 2006)

Here is some more info on adding sulfite:
http://www.finevinewines.com/sulfites1.htm


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2006)

I'll stick to what I've read off the can of Vintners Harvest or the
Campden as I'm not going crazy with ml's or %'s. Too much math for me
after working all day.


----------



## masta (Dec 3, 2006)

1/4 tsp k-meta for 6 gallons = ~40 ppm


Dissolve 1/4 tsp in 6 tsp of water and then use 1 tsp for a gallon of must/wine for ~ 40 ppm sulfite.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2006)

Thats easy enough. Any idea if what the can of vintners was right Masta?


----------



## OGrav (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm still trying to figure out the math myself






Thanks, Masta, now I have to go dig out my reloading scale and buy a graduated cylinder



. Your formula sounds a little simpler. Any extra I'll just dump in my sanitizing jug.


----------



## OGrav (Dec 4, 2006)

wadewade said:


> Thats easy enough. Any idea if what the can of vintners was right Masta?




WW, sorry about the math,
if we go off the 1/4 tspin 6 tsp = 40ppm in gallon
thenthe same 
ratiowould be 5 tsp in120 tsp(2.5C)


That would make the 5 tsp in 1C about 60% stronger.


Any idea if they specified K meta or Na meta on the can? I've read that K meta is about twice as strong as Na so the instructions might be spot on.
Regardless, I'm sure Vintners has a better handle on it then we ever will. Acid and temp might have a bigger effect on free SO2 then the 40ppm I'm trying to figure out.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2006)

They say either but I thought the sodium was the stromger of the 2.


----------



## OGrav (Dec 5, 2006)

K is usually more expensive if that's any indication.


----------



## Joseph1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Wade, one teaspoon of the Vintner’s Harvest solution will add about 95ppm of SO2 to one gallon. Sodium metabisulfite does add slightly more SO2 than potassium metabisulfite.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks Joseph. I guess Vintners like their must oversulfited a little. This is why I use Campden tabs.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Here's a calculator for anybody that needs one. It's freeware and can be used for tablets, powder and different types of sulphite.


http://www.fermsoft.com/sulphite.html


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2006)

Just downloaded, very cool. Thankyou!


----------

